# Ja.  Der boxing.  It werks gut.



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 13, 2005)

This story reminds me of a story I heard about Jack Dempsey, who did the same thing back in the sixties to two thugs...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/050211/344/fc9t5.html

Not sure WHERE exactly this should go.  Maybe the mods will post it elsewhere.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## dubljay (Feb 13, 2005)

Things are not always what they seem.  Kudos to the man for defending himself.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 18, 2005)

Did you notice the story on the Welsh rugby fan linked to this page.  It shows a whole new level of loyalty.

Jeff


----------

